# SIM card initialization



## JanetDH

I have a LGC441 flip phone and recently after having turned it on after having had it turned off for a while I saw "SIM card initializing" on the screen. I never saw that before. What does it mean? I have a roommate. Could he have changed something on my phone? Just wondering.


----------



## dvk01

That is quite normal when phone has been turned off for a while or sim card has been removed.
If the phone was off completely or battery was completely flat or removed. it will initialise the sim card when first turned on again

I suppose it is possible a room mate could have removed & replaced sim card. Why not ask them?


----------



## JanetDH

SIM card was not removed to my knowledge. Roommate would not admit to taking out SIM card. Why would someone admit it?
Battery was not flat and message never showed up before when phone left off for a while. Would it still be normal?


----------



## dvk01

possibly he borrowed your phone because his had gone wrong & used his sim card in it

I don't think anybody can answer your question though. Sim cards do reinitialise when removed or phone has been off for some time. I have an old basic phone that I keep as an emergency backup in my car on a PAYG & only turn it on about every 3 months or so to make sure it is charged. It always initialises sim after being off for that length of time.


----------



## JanetDH

Thanks, dvk01. It was probably nothing.


----------

